# MMAF Graphics Competition (2) voting



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the official *MMAF Graphics Competition (2)* voting thread.

You will vote for who you think has the best sig, and the winner will win the 50,000 credit prize as well as get a pass into the finals against Chuck in the Grand Prix. The runner up will get 10,000 credits.

Intermission wasn't able to get his work in within the time limit, as such, he has been disqualified.

Good luck, guys.

*KryOnicle*









*Killstarz*









*HitOrGetHit*







[/CENTER]


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

KryO - Liked it a lot 

And props for the FFXIII pic - Love it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I had to go with Kry as well.

All of you did a great job, though.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Great job to everyone but Kry got it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am surprised that I got any votes at all. That is by far one of my least favorite sigs that I have ever done. Not taking anything away from Kry though. He is on another level with the GFX! :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, it seems Kry is far ahead, and the votes are slowing a lot, so I'm going to call it.

Kry is the winner.

You all did a great job, though.

It's tied between you two, so I'm going to toss 20k creds to both of you.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I accidently neg repped MC  So if I negged anyone else it was blatently an accident and apologies!

Also was the 20k credits meant for me MC? You sent me 20k after the 50k?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I sent 20k to both HOGH and Killstarz for second place tie, then wasn't thinking and sent you 20k, when I meant 50k, so sent you the 50k prize as well (should have done 30k, but blah).

Keep the extra 20.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Good Job Guys


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> *I accidently neg repped MC  *So if I negged anyone else it was blatently an accident and apologies!
> 
> Also was the 20k credits meant for me MC? You sent me 20k after the 50k?


That will teach him never to send you extra creds! :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No ones sigs will ever compare to my Paint sigs 

Just kidding, I don't mind being unfashionable, I just don't feel like I'm important enough for words in my signature.

Great work everyone! You've encouraged me to finally click on CS4 and not get lost in the past.


----------

